

How to Get Involved with Open Source and be Successful - unwantedLetters
http://www.slideshare.net/caniszczyk/open-source-from-the-trenches-how-to-get-involved-with-open-source-and-be-successful

======
josegonzalez
I will contend that certain things are difficult depending upon age.

That frosty drink is well-neigh impossible unless it is a private affair. It
is almost as impossible when you look 15. Age is sometimes important when
attempting to get the attention of your peers.

Other than that, it's pretty spot-on, and other than the mentor/GSoC items,
that was exactly how I got involved in open source.

EDIT: I will qualify the age issue. If you are 18/19 and you are attending a
conference where the median age is 26 and the everyone there is 22 or older,
you will find it awkward to say hi. I experienced this at my first CakeFest in
Germany, and was lucky enough that a few random developers took me in as part
of their social group.

